# Java, classpath, importer une class dans le terminal



## Fonfek24 (20 Septembre 2008)

Je commence tout juste mon DUT en informatique et j'aimerais faire mes programmations java sur mon macbook. 

A l'iut on a un package telechargeable iutrs.jar que j'ai téléchargé mais je ne sais pas comment faire ensuite pour importer cette classe et pour pouvoir taper mes programmes comme si j'étais en cours.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Septembre 2008)

Salut et bienvenue sur Macgé ,

Ton archive iutrs.jar contient les classes qui seront utilisées par ton programme. Pour ce faire, il faut satisfaire 2 conditions:

que Java sache où trouver l'archive (car c'est un fénéant, il ne cherche que là où on lui dit)
que ta classe spécifie quelles classes elle utilise

Pour le premier point, en ligne de commande, c'est l'option -classpath ou -cp, exemple:

```
java -cp .:/Users/gibus/iut/iutrs.jar com.macge.MonProgramme
```

Pour le second, c'est dans le code source, tout en haut:

```
package com.macge;

import fr.iut.LaClasse;
....
```


Dans quel IUT es-tu ? (quelle région)


----------



## Fonfek24 (23 Septembre 2008)

Sur Strasbourg à Illkirch.

Enfaite j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de ne pas avoir à taper à chaque fois le chemin où se situe le jar ?


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Septembre 2008)

Dans ce cas, utilise la variable d'environnement CLASSPATH. Elle est là pour ça.

Cependant, si tu fais un jar, tu as également une entrée Class-Path dans le fichier META-INF/MANIFEST.MF.

Un petit tuto de chez Sun en bonus.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Septembre 2008)

Fonfek24 a dit:


> Sur Strasbourg à Illkirch.
> 
> Enfaite j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de ne pas avoir à taper à chaque fois le chemin où se situe le jar ?


Dit nous le nom de Illkirch en entier qu'on rigole un peu 

J'sais plus comment ça s'écrit mais à l'oreil ça fait très insulte


----------



## Fonfek24 (28 Septembre 2008)

Illkirch-Graffenstaden ;-)


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Septembre 2008)

Fonfek24 a dit:


> Illkirch-Graffenstaden ;-)


Mouarf 

_
(J'ai mangé des super bonnes flammekeuches là bas )_


----------

